# Vapershark DNA 40



## Nick (10/9/15)

Does anyone have stock


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

I know @KieranD had some a few months ago. Check out here

Not sure when he will be getting stock, but you can give him a PM.

(I'm sure he will reply soon)


----------



## KieranD (10/9/15)

@Nick no stock but I can get for you


----------



## Nick (10/9/15)

KieranD said:


> @Nick no stock but I can get for you


Wow that was quick.. if you can get @KieranD pm the price please...


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

Nick said:


> Wow that was quick.. if you can get @KieranD pm the price please...



What I tell you


----------



## KieranD (10/9/15)

No problem @Nick will have that to you in the morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

